# grammar checker



## paulfrottawa (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi there: Please tell me if there is a grammar checker for LibreOffice.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 24, 2022)

Anyone know how to use link-grammar in the ports?   I want to write a book.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 24, 2022)

How to Enable Automatic Spelling and Grammar Check in LibreOffice Writer - libreofficehelp.com
					

A simple guide demonstrating how you can enable automatic spelling and grammer check in LibreOffice Writer program.




					www.libreofficehelp.com


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 24, 2022)

At the moment I don't have "English Sentence Checking" in the language settings. I'll play with it and see what wrong there.   Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 24, 2022)

There is a package "great-britain-english,

```
pkg install editors/libreoffice-en_GB
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Dec 24, 2022)

I don't know how good the grammar checkers in the open source word processors are. You could always do this: import your document into MS Word or Google Docs, and use them just to flag grammar problems. Both are available for free on the web.

In reality, for a maior document (like a book), the automated stuff just scratches the surface. You'll need a lot of editing to get style, consistency and clarity done. Better make a plan for finding a human editor.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2022)

"English Sentence Checking" wasn't there with "editors/libreoffice-en_GB" just "LanguageTool Server Settings" if enabled it'll go to an external server. Not good I plan on doing this without a network.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 26, 2022)

I tried spelling check with libreoffice & abiword. Could not make it work ...


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2022)

OH you need "en-hunspell" for libreoffice.


----------



## Profighost (Dec 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 26, 2022)

Gone install both

```
textproc/en-aspell
textproc/en-hunspell
```


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2022)

Found this link "http://www.abisource.com/projects/link-grammar/"  hopefully I can get it working.


----------

